# Shed setback



## marcm (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

I was browsing through my 2013 CRC and looking at section 302.1 exemption 3, which states sheds do not require any setback from the property line, however, in my jurisdiction there is a minimum of 5 feet for sheds. IYO, is this just my jurisdiction being more restrictive in this case?


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2015)

Well welcome


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2015)

The book is the base.

Some ahj's can add or delete. Appears yours has added.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 17, 2015)

Usually setbacks are determined by your zoning ordinance that could vary from block to block or opposite sides of a road.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome!

Planning & Zoning determine setbacks, the codes are concerned with fire separation distance.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Agree, Zoning determines setbacks.

The ICC prints an IZC and its on line which might be helpful to some of u's

Also the (2012 IRC) exempts sheds if under 200sf, but you did say your on the 2013 CRC. Look for an exception under "Work exempt from permit".


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 17, 2015)

I was curious and looked up the CRC 2013, section 105, sheds under 120sf are exempt from permits unless your goberment did an amendment.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 17, 2015)

But, even if exempt from code requirements, P & Z requirements still apply most of the times.


----------



## marcm (Nov 17, 2015)

Much Appreciated feedback gentlemen.

Hey CDA, I was wondering why you said welcome but then I noticed I have one post and my join date is last month...Must be because i had to re-join or whatever i did after my mac crashed. Oh well, Back to newbie status I guess..


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome any way

People from California need good wishes.


----------

